# Cedar and metal



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We have a closet under our stairs in our house. I converted it to a gun room. I had some boards sawed out of a cedar post. I made a shelf type thing with cut outs in it (like you see in a gun store to display guns) to lean the guns up against to keep them off the walls. I got to thinking that the oil in the cedar may have a reaction with the barrel. I would hate to damage the blued or stainless barrels. 

I put three good coats for polyurathane on the shelf. Now there will be a good coating between the barrels and the cedar. I wonder if I should go get some of the stick on felt and put on the cut outs where the barrels rest? I think it will not look as good but I would rather it be ugly than screw up the finish of my guns.

Thoughts???

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I probably would have left the cedar unfinished and just put the felt where the gun would touch it.


----------

